# Da Low Rider



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The other day I was over at BridgeMasters warehouses and Jeff showed my some "new" Hartland engines he had acquired. I don't know that I had seen this steam model (and don't know which one it is), but like the Dodge Magnum, the cab and widows appeared to be "chopped" ala factory Low Rider, which I mentioned to Jeff. Anyone know which Hartland engines these would be?

I was thinking of using one to make up a "Low Rider" train. A little work on the engine to French the headlight and maybe some "twice pipes." I figured a couple of Cervesa cars where the bodies had been lowered over the wheels almost to the rail. Potentially, one or more could be automated to make it do some Low Rider "pneumatic hops." Of course we would need a couple flat cars, channeled, with some low rider model cars on them. The railcar wheels could potentially have the wire wheel caps installed on their surfaces, etc. A population of Homies and some graffitti could tie it all together.

Too hokey?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd like to see pictures of that if you do it!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Andale!

OK Amber, you've spurred me on.

Today I "channeled" a Mexican Beer reefer. This will house the power supply and electronics for the hopping car, if and when I find one. The reefer will still handle 4 foot diameter curves.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice! "All my friends know the low rider..."  
Where did you get the figure on top of the other car?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's Gustav. He is normally employed pumping an LGB hand car. Now he pushes a block of ice into the reefer at my icing facility. He is animated and appears to alternately poke the ice into the reefer and take a break.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tod;

A Low Rider? Hey, I got one of those, but the other stock is more normal. (Or at least what passes for normal in Middle Earth!)










Have fun with yours, and PLEASE take lots of photos.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And There It Was!
I was in the market today and the next railcar was just sitting there on the shelf.

This will be done up "disconnect style" though I don't know how elaborate it will end up. I do know that I want a platform at the spout end with a Homie-type figure taking/trying to take beer from the bottle. I'll probably put a scale/near scale spigot into the bottle cap. The wheels will receive "chrome spinners" and the trucks will be painted Candy Apple Red.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

maybe you equip your homie with an old fashioned drill and a bucket?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 05 Aug 2011 05:23 PM 
maybe you equip your homie with an old fashioned drill and a bucket? 

There's an idea.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope you can read the link:

http://www.shearwater-boats.com/lowrider.jpg

i played with your photo in photoshop...I think you designed a new Locomotive!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

That looks like a speedy loco Eric. I think this whole idea could really go some where. How about a hammock along each side of the neck or a hammock car for those homies who have over indulged? Keep us posted !


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Work continues.


I decided that the bottle car would have a spine rather than be separate disconnects. This would make it easier to physically handle and move, would give me someplace to mount the Kadees, provide a surface to mount deck work, and if I got thirsty, I could drink the beer without having to undo it from the car.


A piece of scrap 1-1/2" 1/8"-strap iron was thinned down to 7/8" on the belt sander so that the trucks could pivot about the spine within the space of the wheels. Wooden bottle mounts were made from 1/2" square wood with the curves cut on the drill press by clamping the wood next to the bit before lowering it. (Don't try to physically hold the wood bare-handed, I almost lost a thumb.) The wood will receive cork inserts along the curves to hold the bottle.







"]http://www.largescaleonline.com/eimages/lsolpics/Team_Member_Pics/toddalin/Low_Rider/Low_Rider_Train_015.jpg" />[/url]

[/url]

But persistance and pack-ratting pay off and I found that those USA GP-9 axles with the cracked/stripped gears worked perfectly and the spinners actually do spin within the trucks separate from the wheels.

[img]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Charp Chort mon!


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think I've heard that "Chort" phrase since [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Roots low rider speak, mon 
Too good to let die! 

and I'm too old to know better! 

Translation; Sharp Short (car) 

John


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

You NEED something that plays La Cucuracha on a car horn. I was talking to Phoenix about this several years ago; I forget what they said, but they didn't laugh (to my face anyway) or tell me to get lost. But that project is still in my queue, and I have not followed up on it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 10 Aug 2011 12:39 AM 
You NEED something that plays La Cucuracha on a car horn. I was talking to Phoenix about this several years ago; I forget what they said, but they didn't laugh (to my face anyway) or tell me to get lost. But that project is still in my queue, and I have not followed up on it. 

The other day I won three 1:24-scale _*hoppin'*_ cars (2-custom lowrider Rivieras and a Suburban) for $9.50 (+$15 shipping) and these play music when they do their jumpin' routine. One will be on the flatcar and will be programmed to do it's thing every now and then and will play music.




I'll also do up the railcar brake wheels like these.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

All spinners are on (you get enough in a pack to do four autos) and couplers added.





The salvaged axles have a gear on them and some are stripped in the shape of a pulley. I am thinking about using this as a pulley to turn a rubber band and automate the car when in motion. I'm thinking that it could be fairly easy to make up a "skill saw" that I could fit to a figure who is trying to cut through the bottle cap. A dremel bit could be the saw blade. With some modification to the spine (enlarging a hole), it could still negotiate turns.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very imaginative. I'll enjoying watching your progress.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bajito y Suavecito


Today the vatos 'jacked some motive power. When they saw the profile of the engine, it was a natural selection. Look at that chopped top with the sweep roofline. And all that gold??? Orale!


A charp chort was brought in and mounts to the flatcar with a rubber band through the front two wheels to the stake pockets. This lets it do it's thing unencumbered as would occur if both front and rear were fastened down.
The railcar trucks were painted metallic silver (were black) in preparation for the candy apple red to come. I'll probably mount super white LEDs with 556 strobes to shine on the spinners if I can squeeze the LEDs to where they will do any good.
[img]
The slammed beer reefer will house the electronics.
[img]

Finally, all homies need a home. This also looked like a natural. The windows are already to the roofline. The two axle set up and removable floor will allow for a new floor up into the body slamming it over the trucks.
[img]

El diablo is in the details.
[img]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Well those vatos got hold of that perfectly nice caboose and ran it through the chop shop. Here you can see them posing with their work.

This is what they jacked.


And this shows them posing with their work.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

OH **** no! too funny


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

This has got to be one of the coolest trains I have ever seen. The caboose is great but don't ruin it by putting graffitti on it you could paint flames and then pinstripe the crap out of it. Just a thought. That caboose is so low luckily there are no speed bumps on train tracks or you would never make it over without scrapping. 
Maybe you could put some blinking lights inside the beer bottle and have the low rider song playing as the train goes round. 
The continental kit on the engine is a hoot. 
When it is finished be sure to post more pics. 
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 02 Sep 2011 08:23 PM 
This has got to be one of the coolest trains I have ever seen. The caboose is great but don't ruin it by putting graffitti on it you could paint flames and then pinstripe the crap out of it. Just a thought. That caboose is so low luckily there are no speed bumps on train tracks or you would never make it over without scrapping. 
Maybe you could put some blinking lights inside the beer bottle and have the low rider song playing as the train goes round. 
The continental kit on the engine is a hoot. 
When it is finished be sure to post more pics. 
Todd 

There are strobes that shine on the spinners/candy apple trucks on the beer bottle car and on the flat car with the low rider.







I tried one facing up through the brew, but it was hardly noticable unless you were directly in the path of the LED.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"That caboose is so low luckily there are no speed bumps on train tracks or you would never make it over without scrapping."

Todd;

Would you care to make a bet on that?










It's just possible you could lose. Seems that there IS a prototype for almost everything.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 08 Sep 2011 11:19 AM 
"That caboose is so low luckily there are no speed bumps on train tracks or you would never make it over without scrapping."

Todd;

Would you care to make a bet on that?










It's just possible you could lose. Seems that there IS a prototype for almost everything.

Best,
David Meashey


No! Too Funny!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

seems to be an old american tradition... 

http://kormsen.info/specials/specials.JPG


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

"Homes Does Hydraulics"

Chuy was thrilled to have his "hopper" featured on the Lowrider train but when he realized that he would have to stand there all day with his car pushing the hydraulics buttons to make it dance, he became underwhelmed.

He called in a favor from his buddy "Shear Luck Homes" who put together a system to let the car dance by itself. 

The system uses five 556 timer chips. The left side of the top (left side of picture) chip serves as a "clock" to run the system then let it rest. The clock runs a 50% duty cycle (i.e., half the time it's on and half the time it's off). The clock can be set for any cycle period up to about 5 minutes.

The right side of the that chip serves as a strobe light for the super bright LEDs that shine on the wheel spinners on the flatcar and bottle car. The strobe can be set to run with the clock, or run continually. The strobe also runs at 50% duty cycle and is adjustable from one flash every few seconds, to where the flashes are almost interpeted as a solid beam. The blue jack at the bottom of the board is the strobe output of 6 volts through the bottom relay.

The next two chips down serve as oscillators with a period adjustable out to about 45 seconds. There are two oscillators for the front axle and two for the rear axle. These run a continuous duty cycle, momentary pulsing to ground. By adjusting the two timers (for each axle) to different times, we can get quasi-random or orderly hopping depending on the set durations.

The fourth chip serves as a "one-shot" for the front and rear axles. The oscillators in chips 2 and 3 are matrixed through diodes and when they pulse to ground, they trigger the one shots. The one shots then set the duration of how long the car will hop on that axle.

The fifth chip is also an oscillator for each axle. When the one shots fire, they feed current to these oscillators to let them run.

In this case we need to adjust both the time and the duty cycle. The time sets the speed of the hops and the duty cycle controls how long the "original buttons on the car's controller" are pushed to make the car hop.

If the button is pushed (relay held closed) for a short time, the axle will raise by a small amount. In fact, I can set the duration far shorter than anyone could toggle the buttons and I can make the car appear to "shivver" as it raises in tiny steps. If the duration is too long, the axle goes into a self-hop mode until the relay opens.

The two hop relays (dpdt) are set such that one relay cannot fire if the other is open. This is imperative to keep from sending simultaneous + and - to the car. On the original controller, this was handled through the plastic "rocker switch" that physically would not let you toggle the front and rear axles together. Additionally, the normally closed terminals on the original controller must be held open with an insulator and this function is allocated to the relays.

The red LEDs are used in programming and trouble-shooting and can be turned off to conserve battery power when in use. Additionally, each of the relays can be switched off to allow for programming without having the car and/or strobe do their thing.

The other plugs on the board allow for the interface for the 6 volt circuitry power supply, reduced to 4.6 volts through two diodes, to supply power for the car, and to interface with the cars original circuit board.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bottle car is done. That cholo is loco if he thinks he'll get the bottle open! Note the strobes for the spinners. 









"Get me some cervesa or talk to the hand." 









Of course every Lowrider needs a bobble-head dog. I cut and drilled the body and head and fitted it with a Kadee spring. It will actually sit at the back of the caboose.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

It's getting there. Good stuff. Along with the bobble headed dog don't forget the fuzzy dice. I remember back in the day when cars had rear decks you would often see the gold crown air freshners. I remember seeing one that was a gold fist. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 15 Sep 2011 11:30 AM 
It's getting there. Good stuff. Along with the bobble headed dog don't forget the fuzzy dice. I remember back in the day when cars had rear decks you would often see the gold crown air freshners. I remember seeing one that was a gold fist. 
Keep us updated. 

"Rear deck" may get a display (e.g., ROLLERZ) as would be seen in a back window. Intereseting that "ROLLERZ" is the most expensive, so maybe thay pay the gang a royality. Have not seen fuzzy dice in 1:24, but I do have a real pair in black in my '64 Vette. Railcars will also receive license plates in chrome and gold "chain" frames. These may be used a number boards on the engine.

Linda doesn't want me to "vandalize" (graffiti) the caboose, so these may go on the engine, and still debating weathering/graffiti on reefer. She wants to put "flames" on the caboose instead. Otherwise, train is now done except for a few minor details (e.g., license plates).


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

You'd better get a wash tub under that bottle cap or you're going to lose half its contents shortly!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By SoCalStu on 15 Sep 2011 11:17 PM 
You'd better get a wash tub under that bottle cap or you're going to lose half its contents shortly!


Good idea!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Pics of the engine. I'll do weathering before application of the graffiti, and there will be more than this.

Note the "continental kit" with the mandatory Dayton 100-spoke.


Typical!!! Operator talking on the cell phone... (There should be laws about that.) 

And totally oblivious to the tagger on the other side of the engine.


Is "La Bamba"


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

That is just too cool! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I was getting ready for an Open House this Sunday and those vatos moved in and established territory. Here you can see them "kickin' it in the hood." The reefer and engine will receive weathering before application of their graffiti. The caboose will receive a flame job. Then the handrails will be added. But these will have to wait until after Open House. Enjoy.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I can read the mind of the train conductor in that last photo "there goes the neighborhood" . 
The train is looking good, a great idea and nicely executed. I still think the caboose needs some over the top pinstriping maybe you could put it on the roof? I'm sure stickers are available. 
As much as I appreciate the homies attitudes and culture I sure hope they don't come to my RR. LOL


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The caboose has recieved flames, from my wife. There were more, but I thought it was too much and removed some of it. The caboose will only receive a very light weathering, mainly to seal the decals.

They were inplace for the Open Hose last Sunday. STMTP was present and took lots of pics. Maybe she'll post some. One of the neighbors also brought a video camera and we got "footage" of the car "dancing" and Gustav pushing his block of ice into the reefer, but I don't know that she knows how to send me that stuff or put it on YouTube so that is probably a lost cause.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Those vatos also decided that the engine needed more... Aptly named for the French cuff, they removed the headlight and "frenched" it into the front of the boiler for style and aerodynamics cleaning up the front of the chort.

Then, as a "hood ornament" they cut down the headlight pearch and added a golden skull with glowing eyes.

Following FRA regulations (and using a common cathode LED), these eyes glow red when the engine runs in reverse.

However, they glow firey orange (red + green) when proceeding forward. "Hey man, we don't yield to nobody. You best get outtada way"

Before:









After: (LaBamba will be moved to the steam chests after weathering.)

The skull is a tire valve stem cap (4/$3 at autoparts store.) These are "chrome" and I painted it gold to match the engine after drilling it out and installing the LED. I may touch up around the eyes, but it really doesn't show. If I get too many C3PO comments, I may do up a chrome one.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Back light the wheels (wheel wells) in neon purple and you've got it!! 
Mon tres charp! 

Jaun


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 23 Sep 2011 09:02 PM 
Back light the wheels (wheel wells) in neon purple and you've got it!! 
Mon tres charp! 

Jaun 
Too funny. When I bought the skulls at the auto parts store, that's what they were sold out of!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

C3PO ? The skull looks more menacing than that, like a gold Terminator. 
Since the engine is getting the "continental kit" why not cover the wheels like they used to do with classic cars. You could also go all out and put 3 stainless exhaust pipes coming out of each side of the boiler and going back under the loco. I forget the car maker that had that but it sure looked PIMPED OUT. Don't forget the curb feelers. Do they still go for the huge whitewalls on the tires? The neon purple glow in the wheel wells is a great idea. 
This sure is a fun project to watch come together. 
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy, I'm tellin' you! You park outside by the beach for one night in a bad area and both the elements and community can really take their toll! (I still need to apply solve-set to set the decals and do some "penning" to tie it together.)







Meanwhile, I guess that the effort was spent guarding the caboose that came through unscathed except for the elements that took a minor toll.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Ooops, missed one.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

"Pardon My French"

The operator was complaining that his getto blaster just wan't picking up KMEX out of Tijuana properly, so the vatos added twice antenna Frenched into the body on both sides, as any proper Lowrider should. 


Additional graffi will be added and the continental kit reapplied. I would really like to find a big "toothy" grill, such as from a '40's Merc or such in 1:18th scale to finish off the front end. I think 1:24 would be too small.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

"I’d Like a Beer Chaser With That Please!"

I guess that you can never have enough beer.

It seems that those vatos have now pirated a utility flatcar, previously used to haul railcar wheel-trucks, and converted it to a “beer can” tanker! I see that they are already trying to get at the contents. Graffiti and figures are on the way, from East LA, odelay!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Way cool. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I finished the "Beer Chaser" this evening.

"Hey 'homes', I'll put this clasp on the pop top and you snag the other end of the chain on a passing pole and we'll be drowning in cervesa!"


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

"Lucky" (on the can), never was able to snag a passing pole with just the chain. Tony came up with the idea of using a grappling hook. Then it is just a matter of putting the clasp on the pop top and throwing the hook behind the train to snag a tie. So that's what they did. Tony best be out of the way when that hook catches. El Diablo is in the details.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Da Lowrider Makes Its Debut on Del Oro Pacific

The Lowrider train made its debut on the Del Oro Pacific at the SWGRS. Recognizing that Los Angeles is only second to Mexico City in the number of Latin Americans, the train was a real hit with the general public! (Know your audience.)

And while a few purests may have had a problem or two with it, even they couldn't help but grin at various times when looking it over.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd; 

Great photos of a great whimsical model. Perhaps you need to add some extra safety restraints to the folks on the "beer can" tank car for those times when the train has to stop suddenly - and that chain allows it to ram the caboose!







The old tires should buffer the car, but I'd expect its riders to take off like Superman!









Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Da Low Rider looks great. I'm sorry I missed the show but I'm looking forward to seeing it run in person sometime. Great work and clever idea Todd! 

Paul H


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The miners had been complaining about the "bad element" that had moved into town, but I think that they were just mad because the view of their hanging was being obstructed. After all, what good is it to hang someone if you can't make a public spectacle of it?

The miners called in the Tortoise Town Aesthetics Society and it was determined that using curved track taken from the park where the the children play, the siding could be extended 72 scale feet and the existing station moved to the other side where it would not obscure the dinosaur dig or Lowrider train, making the vatos happy at the same time.

The children's "climb on" 4-6-0 in the park would be relocated onto an acquired piece of straight track previously used at the engine test facility.

This would push the Lowrider Train well beyond the mine area. Addtionally, the relocated station provides easier access to the dinosaur dig and mine area.


----------

